# Hello from Germany!



## MHP (Dec 8, 2018)

I am an Audio Engineer and Music Producer with a small project studio in the south-west of Germany. I use and love Logic Pro X for recording, mixing and composing.

I play the guitar since 35yrs and regularly try to improve my modest skills at the keyboard. My favourite composers from the past are Bach, Händel, Vivaldi and Dvorak and some of my contemporary favourites are Marty Friedman, Mike Oldfield and Hans Zimmer. My own projects can be described as Symphonic Metal / Opera Metal but I would also like to develop myself into the direction of epic trailers and film scores.

So far I used the on-board Logic instruments and some stuff from Nexus2 in the last five years and recently added Spitfire Albion One and Soundiron's Requiem Light.

I look forward to exchange experience with all of you in the VI-Control community!

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## StefanE (Dec 9, 2018)

Welcome, Michael!


----------



## nathantboler (Dec 14, 2018)

MHP said:


> I am an Audio Engineer and Music Producer with a small project studio in the south-west of Germany. I use and love Logic Pro X for recording, mixing and composing.
> 
> I play the guitar since 35yrs and regularly try to improve my modest skills at the keyboard. My favourite composers from the past are Bach, Händel, Vivaldi and Dvorak and some of my contemporary favourites are Marty Friedman, Mike Oldfield and Hans Zimmer. My own projects can be described as Symphonic Metal / Opera Metal but I would also like to develop myself into the direction of epic trailers and film scores.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the party!


----------



## Letis (Dec 14, 2018)

Willkommen, Michael! Have fun here.


----------

